# Harmony Remote Offer?



## Watrat (Feb 28, 2001)

Good evening,
Was looking through some old mail and found a advert from Directtv offering the Harmony 885 Remote for sale..from looking around it seems its not available in the US?? Was wondering if anyone took them up on this offer and if the $199 price was worth it? Does it work with the hd dvr well?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

I believe the 885 is the same as the 880 but it's the UK version. Yes it would be excellent for a DVR. No, I don't think it's a good deal as the 880 is going for $20 less after shipping new on a well known auction site.


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

With a little work you can get the 880 fr $142.50:
http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=0&t=175874


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

edrock200 said:


> With a little work you can get the 880 fr $142.50:
> http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=0&t=175874


The links in the post you linked to don't add up to the number you posted because CompUSA's price is 249.99. Am I missing something?


----------



## Watrat (Feb 28, 2001)

I think the deal that was mentioned expired on 12/31 unfortunately. Other than this being a British version..are there any differences between this and the 885?


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Watrat said:


> I think the deal that was mentioned expired on 12/31 unfortunately. Other than this being a British version..are there any differences between this and the 885?


Check out eCost.


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

DCIFRTHS said:


> The links in the post you linked to don't add up to the number you posted because CompUSA's price is 249.99. Am I missing something?


Oh my bad, I just did this deal a few days ago and thought the sale would extend through this weekend.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

CompUSA is offering the 880 for $199.95, but only "with purchase of a digital TV".


----------



## dfioc (Sep 24, 2004)

shipdog.com has the 880 for $175.00. Received mine today.


----------



## Montana Man (Aug 16, 2005)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Check out eCost.


I got mine for xmas from ecost. Excellent retailer. Got it for $172. Paid $9 for overnight shipping. Ordered it at 6pm got it at 10am the next day.....All i can say is they are AWESOME.

Oh yeah the remote kicks major butt too!


----------



## mikehoff99 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have this remote.
It is the absolutely the best remote i have ever used! It works completely seamlessly with every component i have. It works with my RCA hd tv,Sony stereo receiver, Sony 6 disk DVD player, HR10-250 + Phillips dvr. I even have it programmed to use with media section of laptop!
All i can say is BUY IT, BUY IT, BUY IT!!!!!!!!
even if it was $300 it would be soooooo worth it.


----------

